# CPT code for tracheostomy removal



## Semocoder (Sep 30, 2011)

*CPT code for trach removal*

The trach was removed and not replaced.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*TracheOStomy  vs TracheOTomy*

*For accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed procedure note.*

If this was a trache*ost*omy closure you can use 31820.

If it was a trache*ot*omy ... no code for removal.  Just E/M if done in office. If you had to go to the OR, then you might need an unlisted code. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

